# Make Your Own Leather Ammo Pouch



## Hrawk

I made my first ammo pouch yesterday and several people mentioned that they might be interested in purchasing one. So today I sat down to make a few more and in the process thought I'd give you all a quick tutorial on the process.

You can download a template for the pouch HERE

*Step 1 - Mark out and cut your leather*

As I was making a few of these, I opted to go with a more durable template to use. I printed out the pdf and stuck it to some thin white acrylic. A few minutes on the bandsaw and sander and I have my template.

Using your template, mark out and cut your two leather pieces.










*Step 2 - Sew your leather together*

Here you can see I have used a few clips to align and hold the two pieces of leather until the first few stitches are in place. Remember to have the inside faces of the pouch facing out, as you will turn this inside out after sewing.










*Step 3 - Trim any excess leather*

Trim outside the sewing line but be sure to leave approx 3-4mm of leather.










*Step 4 - Turn it inside out*

I found this was much easier to do if I let it soak in some warm water for 5-10 minutes.










*Step 5 - Punch your holes*

Using a standard leather punch, punch your holes for the drawstring in the pouch.










*Step 6 - Cut your drawstring*

Using a roller cutter (or scissors), cut a length of leather approx 5mm wide for use as the drawstring.










*Step 7 - Thread the Drawstring*

Thread your drawstring through and tie off with a knot. You can also add a small bead here to help keep the pouch closed if you choose.










*Step 8 - Fill with ammo and get shooting!*

You're done! Just make sure the leather is dry before you start filling it with your steel ammo so it doesn't rust.


----------



## Sean

That's a great ball bag Hrawk, thanks for doing this tutorial.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Man, hrawk.. You put out some useful stuff here...I am going to give this project to my wife... Since I am sure I will screw this up...props to ya..

Of to set up the sewing machine in the kitchen


----------



## Dayhiker

Nice and simple, just the way I like it.


----------



## treefork

Good pics and instruction.


----------



## Danny0663

Very nice tutorial with good pictures ... might make it with different materials


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## CAS14

This was so clear that even I understood it. í ½í¸


----------



## davetm

just made one easy with these insruction,s even if i did have to hand stitch it thanks dave


----------



## inspecterty

Would cavas work for this too? it seems pretty durrable :hmm:


----------



## Hrawk

inspecterty said:


> Would cavas work for this too? it seems pretty durrable  :hmm:


Of course it would.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I've been using one of Hrawk's ammo pouches (same design as displayed here, AFAICT) and they get super awesome with age. Stuff 200+ rounds in there, and let em hang off a door or something and they take a great shape.


----------



## Arber

This slingshot pouch is simple and yet very nice


----------



## Hrawk

All Buns Glazing said:


> I've been using one of Hrawk's ammo pouches (same design as displayed here, AFAICT) and they get super awesome with age. Stuff 200+ rounds in there, and let em hang off a door or something and they take a great shape.


Actually I think the one I sent you IS the one in the pic.

Got a photo of a well used one ?

I've given away / sold all of them at the moment. Even mine managed to 'disappear' when I pulled it out at the rifle range. I can only assume it's now toting black powder slugs or similar.


----------



## BlackBob

Nice easy to follow instructions WICKED thanks


----------



## Brendan Schroeder

I really think this is cool. Its gonna be hard for me to make a it cuz i have tougher leather and no sewing machine.


----------



## Tandrax

Hey mr. Hrawk thank you for a simple, rugged and efficient design 

I just finished mine and its full of 9mm steel balls

Made from lamb skin

so here is my ball sack


----------



## Hrawk

Just revisiting and old thread and seen your sack Tandrax, good job man!

Anyone else played with my ball bag and have photos ?


----------



## keramos

It is a well made work.


----------



## BlackBob

Sooooo easy thank you. I Just made another one and while it was still wet stuffed it FULL of 12mm lead balls and hung it up to dry, it should when dry hold more steel balls.


----------



## Hrawk

BlackBob said:


> Sooooo easy thank you. I Just made another one and while it was still wet stuffed it FULL of 12mm lead balls and hung it up to dry, it should when dry hold more steel balls.


Good idea but I'd use marbles if you have them. No rusting up those balls.


----------

